# Bench dogs and vise question



## Joeshop (Nov 12, 2009)

When putting hole(s) in a workbench for bench dogs, how deep ? all the way through ? what is the standard or normal practice ?

AND

Placing faces on a bench vise, what is a good material to use to hold wood still ? wood ? hard/soft ? Is leather or some other material good to use ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Drill all the way through. That way you can put holdfasts in there as well, or pop out the dogs from the bottom if they get stuck.

I put leather on my vise chop and love it. You'll want something about 3/16 thick. I highly recommend it.


----------



## travist (Sep 10, 2008)

+1 on drilling all the way through…makes them self cleaning. I built my face vise with wood only (white oak), and it seems to hold fine with no slipping. Since I mostly use my bench dogs with a tail vise, I drilled them at a slight (3 degree) angle towards the tail vise and the one in the tail vise 3 degrees towards the fixed holes. it seems to keep boards nice and tight and they don't tend to ride up on the bench dog.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Clean through, leather facing here.


----------

